# sexing azureus



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I am having a hard time figuring out the sex of this azurues. I have looked at the other thousands of threads on sexing and am still having a hard time. I purchased a sexed pair of azureus and am not 100% sure the male is a male. 

Here are pictures of the male. also I played calls of azurues and it did seemed to get its attention, and its throat buldged up a few times (no audible call though), but it ignores the call now. There is no courting behavior yet, but they were just placed in the viv less than a week ago. 


















































Here is the female 


















Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

top one is for sure a male, cant really see the toe pads of the female well, but looks to be female 


jamie


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the response


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

How old are they? Can we get a side by side pic?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The first frog is clearly a male and I think it is likely the second is as well. All of my females have very narrow toepads and the shape of their bodies is more hunched (while the males are more stream-lined).

If they are two males, they probably won't be calling (they tend to inhibit each other). If you can separate them for a while, you may see the males start calling. The best method would be to introduce a known female to the group and watch the males start calling and/or wrestling each other.

Good luck. They are a great frog!

Richard.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

They are a year old, give or take. Ill work on the pictures, thanks


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree the first def.male, those are amongst the most beautiful azureus that I've seen in a long time . Good luck on breeding


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, I got the azureus from a very well known sponser (also got a pair of auratus from them, who just laid their first clutch, eggs are bad but they should get it down the next few clutches). 

Im almost 100% sure the second is female, she is very fat and has a pronounched back hunch, alond with narrow toe pads, will post more pics of her later.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

more of the "female"


























































pic together


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

one more of the female










Both together


















Let me know what you guys think about the female. Thanks again


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks female to me. They can be tricky though. I had a pair of tincs that I mixed the sex on. It wasn't until I saw one calling and the other laying eggs that I figured out that the one with the hunched back was male and the one with the big feet was female.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, azureus sure do have subtle differences among the sexes. My sexed pair of auratus was easy to tell, as the female is 1/3 the size larger than the male and as fat as a cow.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

an update. just saw the female with her front limb on the males back in the coco hut. Could be coincidence, or some mild courting going on.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like a pair to me.

Good luck with them, they were my first frogs.

Deb


----------

